# Easy Dirty Rice



## chilerelleno (Mar 4, 2019)

*Easy Dirty Rice*
1lb Jasmine rice
1lb chicken livers, dredge in Cajun seasoned flour, pan fry and chop
4C chicken broth
1C onion, diced
1C red/yellow bell pepper, diced
1C celery, diced
1T garlic, minced
Cajun spice and red pepper to taste
Optional: 1lb Ground beef or pork, Andouille or other smoked sausage.
I like it with Conecuh Hot and usually use it.

Dredge a pound of chicken livers in Cajun seasoned flour, and then fry them up in bacon grease or butter.
When done cool and chop livers.







Dice some onion, celery and bell pepper (I was out of bell pepper).
Toss in some minced garlic for good measure and some more Cajun spice to taste.
Saute the veggies till just tender.
Add back the chopped liver, stir and set aside.






In a large stock pot toast 1lb of rice in bacon grease or half a stick of butter.
Toast till just turning golden.
Then add 4C chicken broth or stock, bring to a boil.
Add in meat and veggies and lower to a fast simmer.
Cook 25-30 minutes.












*Finished*


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 4, 2019)

You had me at chicken livers...


----------



## mfatty500 (Mar 4, 2019)

My sister made some Chicken Liver pate yesterday, although, not smoked they were sauteed and it was delicious....


----------



## radioguy (Mar 4, 2019)

Chile sounds like great recipe.  We just do chicken livers and gizzards onions and white rice .  Gonna give this one a try.

RG


----------



## chilerelleno (Mar 5, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> You had me at chicken livers...


You and me both.


mfatty500 said:


> My sister made some Chicken Liver pate yesterday, although, not smoked they were sauteed and it was delicious....


Mmmm, that sounds good, just gimme some baguettes slices lightly toasted slathered with butter.
I like mine traditionally French with some Madeira in it, maybe just a hint of garlic


radioguy said:


> Chile sounds like great recipe.  We just do chicken livers and gizzards onions and white rice .  Gonna give this one a try.
> 
> RG


Thanks RG, good stuff.

.


----------



## dls1 (Mar 5, 2019)

Your dirty rice looks great Chile, and definitely worth a like.

I use a similar recipe, though with a few variations. First, I always use a 1:1 ratio of chicken livers to ground pork. For the livers, I sometimes, especially for the liver aversive, simply purée them, and then add them to the mix. Otherwise, I poach them in chicken stock with some aromatics, herbs and spices for about 30 minutes, then dice and briefly saute them before adding. For the ground pork, I season it myself depending upon my mood. The last batch was seasoned with Vietnamese fish sauce (Red Boat) and Korean red chile flakes (Gochugaru). Certainly not traditional, but good. For garlic, I always go big. For a 1 lb. liver to 1 lb. sausage meat ratio, it's 5-6 minced cloves.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 5, 2019)

Now that's a meal in it's own. Tasty

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 6, 2019)

Lookin good Chile! Dirty Rice is a staple for us down at the duck camp...usually made with duck gizzards and hearts.


----------



## motocrash (Mar 6, 2019)

Well...that doesn't look like Popeye's.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Mar 6, 2019)

I've never had dirty rice with livers. Always ground beef or some thing. Might night to go and get me some chicken livers..last time I did them was for pate. Dogs went crazy and my whole family hated me for how the house smelled... !


----------

